# PNW Powder Riding



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The last few weeks have been amazing in the PNW, here's a little video we put together of some powder riding at Schweitzer. Maybe it will inspire some of you to leave the East Coast :cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Very niiiiiiiice!


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey awesome video man, quite jealous. What size is the Gopole you have? Im looking to get one and im torn between the 36" and the 24".


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Paddy12 said:


> Hey awesome video man, quite jealous. What size is the Gopole you have? Im looking to get one and im torn between the 36" and the 24".


I have a Contour mounted on an extendable hiking pole, which I used for the tree sections (it was probably only extended to 14-16') and then my buddy had the long pole with the GoPro on it. He just used a long piece of aluminum pipe, had to be between 36' to 48'. Surprisingly light though, mine gets kind of heavy and awkward to ride with when I extend it out all the way.


----------

